# KLM: Halloween Flights & Passenger Diary



## Abishai100 (Jun 14, 2016)

Imagine if KLM (the airlines of the Netherlands) started offering Halloween-themed flights every year (for Halloween Eve); airport attendants at the KLM kiosk were dressed up in costumes as were KLM stewards/stewardesses.

Such a presentation would indicate a company's investment in the travel/tourism industry.

It would also indicate a nice commitment to service.  When you have fancy amenities or great food/drinks but poor service, passengers are still put off by the guilty airline's inferior attention to detail.

When customers demand more from companies, companies will find creative ways to boost experience.

KLM is a handsome airline and Amsterdam, Holland is a popular tourist destination, so KLM is a symbolic modern age company poised to take profitable stances on 'consumerism excellence.'





*KLM*


----------

